# Using a pole barn for a roof?



## Spongiform (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm planning on building a little cabin-style home and I'm in the R&D/Planning phase now.

The cabin would be 20x20x10.  The ceiling would be 6" thick and filled with spray foam, with 1/2" plywood on top and that would be caulked and sealed with deck sealant.   The pole barn would be about twice that size to give me a nice dry area around the cabin to store firewood, park vehicles and have a nice porch without getting rained on.  

Also as I want to set it up to collect rain water, an 800 sq foot roof would net me about 480 gallons for every 1" of rain.  

Is there any reason why this wouldn't work or wouldn't be a good idea?

The pole barn would be Amish built with metal roofing/siding and look something kinda like this -->


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't know your location, but I suspect a barn-type structure like you've shown will be a magnet for lots of flying critters (birds, bats, etc.).  Also, if you have walls on all sides, not letting sunlight get to the cabin's windows, it could get gloomy in the living space. 

Curious about the picture--has the concrete in the pole footings not yet developed its strength?  Way too many diagonal braces and waste of material if that's not the case.  Also, you might want to give some thought to using rafters and joists for the roof's support system instead of the trusses shown.  Trusses waste a lot of space, which could otherwise be utilized for storage (with sheathing on top of the joists, and some convenient access stairs, either pull-down or permanent).


----------



## nealtw (Sep 15, 2011)

I have seen these up north built over moble homes to protrect them from snow. I don't think they have the walls filled in, just poles and roof.


----------



## Spongiform (Sep 15, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> Don't know your location, but I suspect a barn-type structure like you've shown will be a magnet for lots of flying critters (birds, bats, etc.).  Also, if you have walls on all sides, not letting sunlight get to the cabin's windows, it could get gloomy in the living space.
> 
> Curious about the picture--has the concrete in the pole footings not yet developed its strength?  Way too many diagonal braces and waste of material if that's not the case.  Also, you might want to give some thought to using rafters and joists for the roof's support system instead of the trusses shown.  Trusses waste a lot of space, which could otherwise be utilized for storage (with sheathing on top of the joists, and some convenient access stairs, either pull-down or permanent).



That was just the closest picture I could find on a quick search.   It's the same basic style, but the way they do is locally is use 6x6 posts.  looks like 4x4's in that picture.    They also provide all the materials except for nails/screws.     

I wouldn't have the sides come all the way down, except maybe in the back.  

Just low enough to keep rain/snow from being able to blow in and reach the roof of the cabin.  

I don't have the specs on hand, but I plan to keep the south facing roof at an angle that''ll block out the summer sun, but let in the winter sun.   

I'm also going to have a small attached greenhouse on the south side too.


----------



## Spongiform (Sep 15, 2011)

nealtw said:


> I have seen these up north built over moble homes to protrect them from snow. I don't think they have the walls filled in, just poles and roof.



That's the basic idea of what I'm thinking.


----------

